# Amsn next release?



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 20, 2011)

The last month, everytime I open amn, I get a window that a new release exist. Any idea when we will see it on ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2011)

Come on, you know the drill:
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net-im/amsn && make maintainer[/cmd]

Ask _that_ guy


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 20, 2011)

I was not knowing that. Now I know it  Thanks DutchDaemon  I will ask him.


----------

